# Shoot at Sherwood



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I uderstand there's a shoot at Sherwood in Roanoke next Saturday..


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> I uderstand there's a shoot at Sherwood in Roanoke next Saturday..


Heard the same thing on Sat. Will most likely make the trip up if I can get at least one other NC participate to go with me.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I'd sure like to meet some of you guys so I can put faces with these handles. I'll be the grouchy old man with the white mustache shooting the Barnsdale with the really bright orange shoot thru.............


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Unclegus said:


> I uderstand there's a shoot at Sherwood in Roanoke next Saturday..


You would be correct there is a a shoot at Sherwood Sat.... I'll be there with my Blaze Orange stings cant miss em


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Heard the same thing on Sat. Will most likely make the trip up if I can get at least one other NC participate to go with me.


Look stop trying to conjure up an excuse about having to have another Carowhiner come with ya..... Just get in your box and drive!!!!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Unclegus. I still have the old straight jacket we used to use on ya in the past. Will I bring it with me to Sherwood just in case. It has been a while brother. At least 5 years since we have thrown acorns at each other.
I hope to make it so be ready.


----------



## redneck_bowhunt (Mar 28, 2007)

i do beileve im gonna work that day and shoot buggs island sunday but i might make it up there saturday and still go to bugggs island


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Could someone please post the "street address" for this shoot? This will be my first time shooting in VA and currently not familiar with any of the ranges nor any web sight that might have schedules, locations, etc.

Never mind - found Sherwood's web page http://www.sherwoodarchersroanokeva.com/Pages/index.html


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Look stop trying to conjure up an excuse about having to have another Carowhiner come with ya..... Just get in your box and drive!!!!


No excuses buddy, but I just found the address for Sherwood and from my house it is a 4+ hour drive. Since I have to go right by DCWC, I was hoping I could share my ride or catch a ride with someone else.

Can you share anymore info on what will actually be shot? The calendar simply says "Outdoor Pin Shoot, Shoot Gun Start, No later than 10pm". And what's with the 10 "pm"? Does the course have lights?


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Lee,

Sherwood usually shoots half field and half hunter for their pin shoots.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ron Meadows said:


> Lee,
> 
> Sherwood usually shoots half field and half hunter for their pin shoots.


Thanks Ron and I'm assuming it is a 10 AM start - not 10 PM


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> No excuses buddy, but I just found the address for Sherwood and from my house it is a 4+ hour drive. Since I have to go right by DCWC, I was hoping I could share my ride or catch a ride with someone else.
> 
> Can you share anymore info on what will actually be shot? The calendar simply says "Outdoor Pin Shoot, Shoot Gun Start, No later than 10pm". And what's with the 10 "pm"? Does the course have lights?



The 10pm start is cool! That way if you miss a shot you can just say you didn't see it!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks Ron and I'm assuming it is a 10 AM start - not 10 PM


Yes its 10am... Not really a shotgun start you just have to be registerd by 10.

Lots of walk throughs some flat shots hilly shots and cant shots as well nothing extreme but you need to pay attention on a few.... Just ahint though give the 50ydr on the front half an extra half yard


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm looking forward to this weekend now. :shade::shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ron Meadows said:


> I'm looking forward to this weekend now. :shade::shade:


Me too - never shot in VA, so it'll be a first for me. Now, Brad are there any other targets I need to get the range finder out on?


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Guys I'd love to come up and shoot with ya'all but just found out today that my son will be home on Wednesday night. He is in the NC National Guard and they have been training since Dec. to deploy to Iraq. This will be his 2nd tour over there. Anyway he will be home this weekend, and we aren't sure about next weekend yet but I want to spend as much time as possible with him while he's home. I think I mentioned this to some of ya'all on Saturday but just found out today for sure.

Keep posting what's going on so I can pretend I was there. I'll make the next one for sure. Everyone have a good time and shoot good!


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey Prag when you get there tell them you want to shoot C range, it's a blast.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Old Sarge said:


> Guys I'd love to come up and shoot with ya'all but just found out today that my son will be home on Wednesday night. He is in the NC National Guard and they have been training since Dec. to deploy to Iraq. This will be his 2nd tour over there. Anyway he will be home this weekend, and we aren't sure about next weekend yet but I want to spend as much time as possible with him while he's home. I think I mentioned this to some of ya'all on Saturday but just found out today for sure.
> 
> Keep posting what's going on so I can pretend I was there. I'll make the next one for sure. Everyone have a good time and shoot good!


Full understand Bill, and please let your son know that what he is doing is appreciated!!



tabarch said:


> Hey Prag when you get there tell them you want to shoot C range, it's a blast.


Why do I get the feeling I'm being "set up". :teeth:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Full understand Bill, and please let your son know that what he is doing is appreciated!!
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I get the feeling I'm being "set up". :teeth:


Prag trust me I would NEVER lead you in the WRONG direction


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

tabarch said:


> Prag trust me I would NEVER lead you in the WRONG direction


Oh boy, this could get interesting.

And it's beginning to look like the NC contingent might be bigger than first thought. :shade:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Me too - never shot in VA, so it'll be a first for me. Now, Brad are there any other targets I need to get the range finder out on?


I believe thats the only one... Funny thing is it only reads 1/2yd long but you need to give it a whole mabey a few extra clicks too



tabarch said:


> Hey Prag when you get there tell them you want to shoot C range, it's a blast.


My age prevented me sfrom shooting "C" Range but they talk of getting it running again and its rumored of a short 14 up and running... I would love to shoot the Orignal "C" Range though.... Mabey one day


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Ron Meadows said:


> I'm looking forward to this weekend now. :shade::shade:


I bet you are!!!!:shade:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> I believe thats the only one... Funny thing is it only reads 1/2yd long but you need to give it a whole mabey a few extra clicks too
> 
> 
> 
> My age prevented me sfrom shooting "C" Range but they talk of getting it running again and its rumored of a short 14 up and running... I would love to shoot the Orignal "C" Range though.... Mabey one day


there was a target on C range that was steeper than the 65 yard downhill at Galax, I think it was 60yds. but I could be wrong about that. I actually liked shooting C range back then.


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

I was thinking it was the 80 that was so steep but I could be wrong. It's been many moons since I shot there and that range. I was just a youngster then (still not too old at 33) but it seems like it was the 80 or the 65. 

I'm going to try and make it up to Sherwood this year for a shoot. I have very fond memories of that place. Great people and great ranges.


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

tabarch said:


> there was a target on C range that was steeper than the 65 yard downhill at Galax, I think it was 60yds. but I could be wrong about that. I actually liked shooting C range back then.


I thought it was that eighty yard walk up


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

fingershooter1 said:


> I thought it was that eighty yard walk up


Chris you could be right, at my age the memory seems to be a little fuzzy or is that caused by the kool-aid:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:ukey:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

From my fond memories it was a 80 yard fall down target. LOL.
Usually when I go to Sherwood for the weekend. I go back up there and try to shoot the 14 that are still there. Good field archery course.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

The old C range isn't the old C range without the old eighty thru the dip. I think I remember cutting almost four yards on that....Cumberland is just as challenging.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

John, my one recollection of C range was many years ago shooting with you, Steve T, and Randy. The memorable targets were the 65-yard downhill that you had to cut about 5 yards and the 80-yard uphill that you had to lean uphill to keep from falling backward. I remember the other 80-yard as like a walk in the park. You shoot through trees and then walk along a nice wooded path over a bridge.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Ah, Yes. The good old days......


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

3DShooter80 & I were able to get a little practice in at DCWC this afternoon before the rain ran us back to the shelter. By the time Jarlicker got there the rain had set in. We spent the evening "tweaking" his "new" Martin. :mg:

The 3 of us plan to leave Durham by 6 AM Sat and head your way (that means I have to leave the house at 5 AM). 

Sounds like we'll have some good weather - looking forward to being there.


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Target #8 was a 60yrd downhill you cut 2.5 yards, the 80yrd you cut 4,3,2,1 and if you are short like me you could just see the dot over the edge of the hii. They also had a bell you rang to let people know you were down the hill. But I think the toughest on "C" range was the 50yrd uphill at about a 60 degree angle when your feet were going downhill toward the creek. Great fun. One year Larry Wise shot a 556 carrying a brick around to level out his footing.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

OK, so who will be making the trip to Sherwood on Sat?

Looking forward to my first shoot in VA, seeing familiar faces, and meeting new folks.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Unclegus and a select group of probably six or seven ******* Hillbillies from West Virginia.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> Unclegus and a select group of probably six or seven ******* Hillbillies from West Virginia.


I forgot to add that there will be at least 3 from NC.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I wanted to but didn't get the chance to ask anyone else to go. Don't feel like a 3 hour drive at 6am alone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

DHawk2 said:


> I wanted to but didn't get the chance to ask anyone else to go. Don't feel like a 3 hour drive at 6am alone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That 6 AM drive alone probably wouldn't be as bad as the *late afternoon* drive alone. :shade:


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

DHawk2 said:


> I wanted to but didn't get the chance to ask anyone else to go. Don't feel like a 3 hour drive at 6am alone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If I could have gotten away long enough to get some marks I'd went with ya. We'll make a trip to Sherwood sometime this summer for sure if you want to.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

You mean you need marks????? I have a poor twenty and a half assed sixty....and about four hours total experience shooting a release after 48 years with fingers, but I'll be there.....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> You mean you need marks????? I have a poor twenty and a half assed sixty....and about four hours total experience shooting a release after 48 years with fingers, but I'll be there.....


Your marks sound about like mine. :shade: Did get a chance to "test" them a little yesterday, but between rain on my scope lens and even worse, rain on my eye glasses, I'm not all that confident in them.


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Unclegus said:


> You mean you need marks????? I have a poor twenty and a half assed sixty....and about four hours total experience shooting a release after 48 years with fingers, but I'll be there.....


I have less than that. I just converted the bow from big arrows to outdoor arrows and in doing that I swapped rests, and got a new stab and offset bar. I haven't even fired an arrow yet.

It shouldn't take me long but sighting in the morning of the shoot has always made me want to pull my hair out. I ain't doin' that. :wink:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I'm a gentleman archer. I don't do rain.....It woud have to be the nationals and I would have to have a ten point lead before I shoot in the rain...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> I'm a gentleman archer. I don't do rain.....It woud have to be the nationals and I would have to have a ten point lead before I shoot in the rain...


Well tomorrow should suit you well - sunny and 67 degrees. :shade:

Will try to remember to wear my Jo-Jan shirt - I should be easy to spot with it on since I've never seen but 1 other of these shirts and my daughter owns it.


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> That 6 AM drive alone probably wouldn't be as bad as the *late afternoon* drive alone. :shade:


You're right there. I start work at 6am so that part wouldn't be unusual. I sometimes have trouble staying awake on my way home and I just live 15min away. I will make it up there one weekend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Had a great time yesterday. Didn't shoot well at all but enjoyed the trip there and back with Jarlicker & 3DShooter80. Plus got to meet several new folks and experience a great range!

bowhunter_va_28 (Dean) joined us and shot his PB - nice meeting you Dean and congrats on the PB.

Also understand that Mr. Meadows shot a new PB and is somewhat happy that he had the surgery done last year.

Hope to come visit again soon.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks Lee. I had a great time shooting with you, Jarlicker and 3DShooter80. I hope to shoot in y'alls home state a couple of times this year.

Will you be posting a picture of that arrow you added to your collection?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> Thanks Lee. I had a great time shooting with you, Jarlicker and 3DShooter80. I hope to shoot in y'alls home state a couple of times this year.
> 
> Will you be posting a picture of that arrow you added to your collection?


What me, post a picture?  Most likely will get a pix of it a little later and I might "show it off" here as well. :shade:

And come on down to NC every opportunity you get - I sure hope to get back to VA some more this season.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Yes, got to finally met some of the others here on the Field Forum. Now at least I can place a handle with a face. Damn did I get my forehead sunburnt yesterday. Actually it must be a wind burn...Sorry I didn't get to talk to you guys more. Between Chuck letting down about a hundred times in the wind, a lost release, screwed up score cards, a broken Sureloc, and my nephew shooting from the youth pegs, it took us almost seven hours to get around the range which I think may be a Guiness record.....


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

*windy*

I enjoyed the shoot at Sherwood as well. It was my first trip there, and was it windy. I think March is showing up a little late.
Nice course. Got to shoot with Uncle Fred, Jeremy, and Roy. We had a nice time. I appreciate their hospitallity.


----------

